# Need Advice About Machining Classes



## Junior (Aug 4, 2015)

First let me say hello & I'm glad I found this site. I think I am about to take some machining classes when the Fall semester opens in a few weeks. I have talked to my advisor and I have 2 options:

option 1: start with the class Machining Technology 1. course description: introduces machining operations as they relate to the metalworking industry. Topics- shop safety, measuring tools, lathes, saws, milling machines,  grinding machines & layout instruments.

option 2: start with Basic Computer Numerical Control. course description: introduces the concepts & capabilities CNC machine tools. Topics-  setup, operation, & basic applications.

I believe option 1 will give me a better "foundation" in machining but, I am not shure if I can work it out with my current schedule (day classes vs. night classes).

any advice on which option would be better to take will be appreciated.

Thanks,
Junior


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 4, 2015)

CNC is fine if you have to make 100 just alike items, (or more). If  you want to work in metal take the skill course.  You can always upgrade, but if you're stuck with CNC it's awfully hard to do something by hand.


----------



## Junior (Aug 4, 2015)

Tom,
thanks for the advice. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 4, 2015)

T Bredehoft said:


> CNC is fine if you have to make 100 just alike items, (or more). If  you want to work in metal take the skill course.  You can always upgrade, but if you're stuck with CNC it's awfully hard to do something by hand.



:+1:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Aug 5, 2015)

The Skill courses will teach you the discipline you need to keep going till the job is done. IMHO, CNC cannot address this. Please, do yourself a favor and go with the Skilled classes. There is nothing more satisfying than to say, I did this.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 5, 2015)

My Machine Tech Instructor tells me that a CNC Operator who doesn't know the manual end cannot "hear" when the machine isn't operating correctly, and has know idea how to fix it.

This is only what I've been told. No personal experience. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## mike837go (Aug 5, 2015)

From a computer professional, amateur mechanic and budding machinist:

Another x2! Follow the advice from these guys. Understand the process FIRST. Then move on to having computers do the mundane tasks for you.


----------



## alloy (Aug 5, 2015)

If you don't understand feeds and speeds, tool deflection, climb verses conventional cut, learn to hear when a tool is going bad, all you will be when running a CNC is a parts changing button pusher. 

I run machining centers all day and had a "button pusher" for a helper.  She couldn't hear things going bad because she had no foundation of training to build on. 

Take everyone's advice, learn the basics and it will pay off for many years to come for you. We have been looking for a good machinist for months now. We can easily find a button pusher, but a good machinist is worth their weight in gold to us.


----------



## Junior (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the advice. I was thinking along the same lines as y'all. If I can work out the scheduling I guess I'll be taking the Machining Technology 1 class.
Again thanks for the help.
Junior


----------

